# CryptoDefense - CryptoWall Decrypter



## dude (1 Mai 2014)

Hallo auch,

Es kommen täglich mehrere E-Mails mit .exe.zip rein welche von naiven Mitarbeitern gerne doppel-geklickt werden.... mit dem Ergebnis dass alle *.txt *.doc *.pdf *.jpg *.xls und sonstige wichtige Endungen (seltsamerweise nur auf C: aber nicht D:? und auch auf Netzlaufwerke (!!!)) 2048bit-PGP verschlüsselt werden...

das gerät ist richtig fies.

ich meine was soll man machen wenn die Viren bald auch Backups verschlüsseln?

Dann ist wirklich alles zu spät und man kann eigentlich nur noch überlebenswichtige System komplett (Stecker ziehen) vom Internet trennen.

der Betrüger-Arsch bietet sogar eine Online-Test-Entschlüsselung an... hat auch funktioniert.

Habe ich soeben getestet.

Ich zahle jetz mal Bitcoins an (hab leider nur 0.16) und schaue ob die "angezeigt werden" nach dem ich die Transaction ID eingefügt habe.

alter verwalter die machen laut Symantec 40.000 USD IM MONAT!

f**** mofos!!

Eigentlich sollte man das "System" E-Mail garnicht mehr verwenden.

Warum gibts bei Facebook keinen spam?

Wer hat auch alles Probleme mit dem Ding?

If you are affected - sign the petition to make governments care: https://www.change.org/petitions/european-union-and-us-government-nsa-recover-our-valuable-files

all their NSA-CIA surveillance could not help us...


----------



## Heiko (2 Mai 2014)

dude schrieb:


> Warum gibts bei Facebook keinen spam?



Das Facebook, das ich kenne, passt nicht in das Bild.


----------



## dude (6 Mai 2014)

okay stimmt hab auch schon öfters was gelesen von Leuten die über private Facebook nachrichten SPAM-Links verschicken... mofos.


----------



## Hippo (6 Mai 2014)

Und in Chats genauso


----------

